# Mail Merge Text Lock



## jmcdermott23 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello,

I am working on a MS Word document that uses Mail Merge. The document is a lease, so we use the mail merge to enter in the new residents names, address, etc. The problem that I am having is that when we have a lease with 4 lease holders it shifts all of the text down and is not alligned at the top of the page. So everytime we have to adjust the lease depending on how many lease holders we have. I am looking for a way to lock the text to a specific page. For exaple the Pet Policy will be locked to a specific page and then the Pool Policy will be locked to a specific page, etc. Any help would be appreciated, thanks in adavnce for any help.

~Jim


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

I think all you need to do is put section breaks in your document. Section 1 could be the lease holders and then section 2 would start the policy pages. That way Section 2 can be set to always start at the top of a new page and section 1 will expand and contract as necessary.

hth


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Jim,

The simplest way to do this is to create a single-cell table of sufficient fixed size to accommodate the maximum number of leaseholders and put the corresponding mergefields into the table. That way, the remainder of the document will always have the same layout.


----------



## jmcdermott23 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dragoen and macropod,

Thank you very much for your timely responses. Both of your answers were very helpful. Thanks again!

~Jim


----------

